
AppSurfer Takes Android Apps To The Browser, Lets You Embed Them Anywhere - xmen
http://www.appsurfer.com/
======
xmen
More info - [http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/11/appsurfer-takes-android-
app...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/11/appsurfer-takes-android-apps-to-the-
browser-lets-you-embed-them-anywhere/)

